# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Γιατί συνεχίζετε να μας κλέβετε υδραυλικοί κ ηλεκτρολόγοι??

## b_eliades

Καταρχάς να ζητήσω προκαταβολικά συγνώμη απο όσους επαγγελματίες δεν μας χρεώνουν τιμές κατα το δοκούν...

Η βλαβη στο σπίτι μου ξεκίνησε απο τη βρύση της κουζίνας η οποία χάλασε κ άρχισε να βγάζει νερά. Πήρα τηλ τον υδραυλικό, ο ποίος παρεπιπτόντως είναι κ γνωστός κ ήρθε κ μου την άλλαξε. Για τη βρύση μου πήρε 50 εύρω, 30 ευρώ η τιμή της βρύσης η οποία-η ίδια ακριβώς- στο πράκτικερ κάνει 20 ευρώ, που σημαίνει ότι αυτός χονδρική την πήρε κανα 10αρικο. Αρα για τα περαστικά κ μόνο μου πήρε 40 ευρώ... για μισή ώρα δουλεια!

Πάμε παρακάτω. Του λέω να κοιτάξει κ το θερμοσίφωνα γιατι μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν κρατάει πολλή ώρα το ζεστό νερό κ όντως ο θερμοσίφωνας είχε διαρροή κ ήταν κ παλιός που σημαίνει ότι είχε μαζέψει άλατα. Μου έφερε θερμοσίφωνα 80 λίτρων τον οποίο μου τον χρέωσε 180 ευρώ. Μπαίνω να δω τιμή στο ιντερνετ κ βρίσκω ακριβώς τον ίδιο με 110! Απο εκεί που θα έπρεπε να μου βγει κάπου στα 150 ευρώ η βρύση κ ο θερμοσίφωνας, μου πήρε 230! Κ εννοείται όλα αυτά χωρίς απόδειξη!

Εχω φάει τρελή σύγχηση απο το πρωί κ πραγματικά απο εδώ κ πέρα θα ψωνίζω μόνο απο μεγάλα μαγαζιά, παρόλο που θέλω να στηρίζω τα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς κ τεχνικό θα φωνάξω μονο αν είναι κάποιο πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να το φτιάξω μόνος μου. Είναι ντροπή ακόμα κ σε αυτές τις πολύ δυσκολες στιγμές που περνάμε όλοι να μας κλέβουν. Ντροπή πραγματικά!

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Βασίλη ,αν η ζημιά στην  βρύση ήταν κάτι έκτακτο και έπρεπε να δοθεί άμεσα λύση, μπορώ να κατανοήσω γιατί δεν πρόλαβες να κάνεις έρευνα αγοράς για την βρύση ή να πάρεις προσφορά και από άλλο/ους  υδραυλικό /ούς. 
Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ όμως το ίδιο, όσο αφορά τον θερμοσίφωνα. 

Δεν είναι ωραίο, ούτε σωστό και δίκαιο νομίζω, να  γράφουμε  σε ένα forum (δηλαδή δημόσια, υπό μια έννοια) ότι κάποιος επαγγελματίας  κλέβει , επειδή θεωρούμε ότι είναι ακριβός στην παροχή υπηρεσιών του ή στο προϊόν το οποίο εμπορεύεται.
Επειδή πολύ απλά, η αγορά είναι ελεύθερη και γιατί ο καταναλωτής έχει το δικαίωμα (και την υποχρέωση αν θέλεις ) της επιλογής, βάσει της έρευνας αγοράς που μπορεί, ελεύθερα και άνετα, να κάνει.   
Για το θέμα της απόδειξης, θα μπορούσες (και έχεις το δικαίωμα - την υποχρέωση βάσει νομοθεσίας) να του ζητήσεις, (όπως επίσης έχει την ίδια υποχρέωση, βάσει της νομοθεσίας, να σου κόψει απόδειξη ο επαγγελματίας ) .

Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Απο εκεί που θα έπρεπε να μου βγει κάπου στα 150 ευρώ η βρύση κ ο θερμοσίφωνας, μου πήρε 230!


Έστω και θεωρήσω ότι την βρύση και τον θερμοσίφωνα σου τα χρέωνε με τις ευνοικότερες τιμές που βρήκες εσύ (Πρακτικερ + Ιντερνέτ από δική σου έρευνα)
Τότε βάση αυτού όλα τα "υλικά" σου κόστισαν 110θερμ+10Βρυση= 120 (και λες θα έπρεπε να πλήρωνες 150)
Πως θα σου φαινόταν που θα τον πλήρωνες με 30 ευρώ? (Δηλαδή ίσα ίσα να πάρει μια τυρόπιτα και ένα γλειφιτζούρι)
(είναι και άλλα πράγματα που θα μπορούσα να πω και θα σε έκαναν να ντραπείς )
πχ? άλλαξε μόνο την βρύση? ή άλλαξε και τις επεκτάσιμες σωληνώσεις που συνήθως πρέπει να αλλάζουν και αυτές .
Τον θερμοσίφωνα ως "μεταφορέας" ποιος τον κουβάλησε ? ήταν μόνος του ο τεχνικός ή είχε πιθανά και βοηθό . 
Για την βρύση μαζί με τον θερμοσίφωνα πόσες φορές σε επισκέφτηκε στο σπίτι και ποια η απόσταση του τεχνικού από εσένα.
Τον παλιό θερμοσίφωνα που τον έχεις τώρα?
Στην αλλαγή θερμοσίφωνα πρόσεξες αν πέρα τα υλικά του θερμοσίφωνα και κάποιας δυσκολίας προσαρμογής να αλλάξει κάποια δικές του μούφες συνδέσεων που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στο κόστος της αγοράς θερμοσίφωνα? που μπορεί για τον τεχνικό να κόστισαν 10-20 ευρώ εκτός "προγραμματος".

Εάν ζητούσες και απόδειξη αλλά και την ικανοποίηση με 150 ευρώ , τότε θα έπρεπε να σου επιστρέψει και την τυρόπιτα και το γλειφιτζούρι. (ελπίζω να μην τα έφαγε ήδη ο βοηθός τεχνικού)
Φώναξες ξέχωρα ηλεκτρολόγο για την αποσύνδεση & σύνδεση του θερμοσίφωνα?

----------


## pliktras

Βασίλη καλησπέρα.Τον τελευταίο καιρό, απόψεις όπως και η δική σου πληθαίνουν με παράλογο τρόπο θα έλεγα και δεν ξέρω γιατί.....Εντελώς φιλικά κάνω αυτή την κουβέντα. Τις προάλλες μου έφερε ένας για επισκευή μια πλακέτα κλιματιστικού(γνωστός μου) και μου λέει "καλά ε, ο ψυχτικός θέλει ένα 20ευρω για να πάει να βγάλει την πλακέτα να κάνει έλεγχο, να ξηλώσει μεσα-εξω και όταν επιστρέψει απο επισκευή να τα ξανατοποθετήσει...Δηλαδη του λέω τσάμπα πρέπει να πηγαινοέρχετε και άμα εγώ δεν την φτιάξω και πω δε συμφέρει ή έχει καεί  η mcu ή ο πελάτης πει "ε  εντάξει θα βάλω άλλο κλιματιστικό το επόμενο καλοκαίρι" θα πρέπει ο τεχνικός να βγει χαμένος;;;;;;;; Να είμαστε λίγο λογικοί...Στα ηλεκτρονικά πάνω κάτω ενημερώνεις τι θα στοιχίσει και αν θέλει ο πελάτης προχωράς τη δουλειά....Τώρα σε ότι αφορά την τιμή αγοράς της βρύσης, απο τη μια μπορείς εσύ πχ αφού έκανες την έρευνα να πεις "εχω εδώ τα πράγματα αγορασμένα έλα βάλτα" απο την άλλη εμπιστεύεσαι ένα τεχνικό να σου κάνει όλη τη δουλειά και να πάρει την ευθύνη για τα πάντα.....Εχω πάρει μόνος μου υλικά, όταν τράκαρα το αμάξι και πήγα και μου τα έβαλαν σε φαναρτζίδικο και κάνανε και το βάψιμο στο φτερό. Μόλις βάλαμε και το καπάκι του καθρέπτη(20 ευρώ βάψιμο και 10ευρώ καπάκι άβαφο αγορά, δική μου), μου λέει δεν μπορώ να το βάλω δεν κουμπώνει....Εγώ τώρα τι θα του έλεγα;;; Αφού εγώ πήγα και τα ψώνισα.

----------

xrhstos1978 (28-11-20)

----------


## Panoss

> Καταρχάς να ζητήσω προκαταβολικά συγνώμη απο όσους επαγγελματίες δεν μας χρεώνουν τιμές κατα το δοκούν...


Εννοείται ότι χρεώνουν κατά το δοκούν.
Ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε όσο γουστάρει ο καθένας χρεώνει - κι εσύ όποιον γουστάρεις προσλαμβάνεις.
Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος τιμοκατάλογος, οπότε βάλε λινκ να τον δούμε κι εμείς.





> Για τη βρύση μου πήρε 50 εύρω, 30 ευρώ η τιμή της βρύσης η οποία-η ίδια ακριβώς- στο πράκτικερ κάνει 20 ευρώ, που σημαίνει ότι αυτός χονδρική την πήρε κανα 10αρικο. Αρα για τα περαστικά κ μόνο μου πήρε 40 ευρώ... για μισή ώρα δουλεια!


Με την ώρα τον προσέλαβες; :Think: 





> Μου έφερε θερμοσίφωνα 80 λίτρων τον οποίο μου τον χρέωσε 180 ευρώ. Μπαίνω να δω τιμή στο ιντερνετ κ βρίσκω ακριβώς τον ίδιο με 110! Απο εκεί που θα έπρεπε να μου βγει κάπου στα 150 ευρώ η βρύση κ ο θερμοσίφωνας, μου πήρε 230!


Και γιατί δεν πήρες αυτόν από το ίντερνετ με τα 110; :Think: 





> Κ εννοείται όλα αυτά χωρίς απόδειξη!


Δηλαδή του ζήτησες απόδειξη (εννοείται πληρώνοντας παραπάνω) και δεν σου έδωσε;





> Είναι ντροπή ακόμα κ σε αυτές τις πολύ δυσκολες στιγμές που περνάμε όλοι να μας κλέβουν. Ντροπή πραγματικά!


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς 'μας κλέβουν';
Είχατε συμφωνήσει χ λεφτά και τελικά σου ζήτησε χ+10;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ούτε  υδραυλικός  είμαι, ούτε  ηλεκτρολόγος, ούτε  μαραγκός, ούτε  ψυκτικός, ούτε  σιδεράς, ούτε  πλακάς, ούτε  ηλεκτρονικός. Αρά  είμαι  ένας  καταναλωτής  όπως  εσύ.
  Αφού  ξέρεις  να  βρεις  τιμές  υλικών, βρες  και  τιμές  εργαλείων, βρες  και  τιμές  σχολών  για  την  κάθε  ειδικότητα  και  ιδού  η  Ρόδος, ιδού  και  το  πήδημα.

Αν  κρίνεις  ότι  έχεις  τις  δυνατότητες  προχώρα, αλλιώς παρέμεινε  ένας  ευτυχισμένος  καταναλωτής.

  Υγ: η  ευγενική  πλευρά  της  γραφής.

----------


## johnnyb

Οι ηλεκτρονικοί κλέψιμο να δεις βασίλη    :Lol:

----------


## chipakos-original

Οποιος νομίζει ότι μπορεί να δώσει τεχνική λύση στο πρόβλημα που έχει εντοπίσει στο σπίτι του το κάνει χωρίς πολλά σχόλια.Από εκεί και πέρα οι απαντήσεις έχουν δοθεί στο #3

----------


## mikemtb73

> το θερμοσίφωνα γιατι μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν κρατάει πολλή ώρα το ζεστό νερό κ όντως ο θερμοσίφωνας είχε διαρροή κ ήταν κ παλιός που σημαίνει ότι είχε μαζέψει άλατα. Μου έφερε θερμοσίφωνα 80 λίτρων






> το ζεστό νερό δεν κρατάει για πάνω απο 15 λεπτά.
> 
> Ο θερμοσίφωνας  φαίνεται να είναι καινούργιος κ σε καλή κατάσταση.
> ELCO
> TYPE:EL-60 F


Πρόλαβε και Παλιωσε σε λιγους μήνες? 
Οταν λες διαρροή, εννοείς τρεχαν τα νερα στο πάτωμα? 
Τα αλλατα τα πιανει η αντίσταση, αυτή επρεπε να σου αλλάξει... 
Απο Elko που ειχες, τι μαρκα έβαλε τωρα? 
Αφου τελικα ο λογος της αλλαγής ηταν οτι κανεις 15λεπτα ντουζ με το νερο να τρέχει, λογικό να μην φτανει ο 60άρης θερμοσιφωνας, ολα τα άλλα ειναι περιττά.... 

Για τέλος , επιτρεψτε μου ενα γενικο σχόλιο. ΚΑΛΆ κάνουν οι "γνωστοί" και τα παίρνουν. Ξερουν οτι ο αλλος θα ντραπει να ερθει σε αντιπαράθεση...

Και κάτι ακόμα, θα ηθελα πολυ μια απάντηση για τον τιτλο που εγραψες απευθυνομενος σε ηλεκτρολόγος ενω στο κείμενο δεν κάνεις καμμια αναφορά...

----------


## vasilllis

> Καταρχάς να ζητήσω προκαταβολικά συγνώμη απο όσους επαγγελματίες δεν μας χρεώνουν τιμές κατα το δοκούν...
> 
> Η βλαβη στο σπίτι μου ξεκίνησε απο τη βρύση της κουζίνας η οποία χάλασε κ άρχισε να βγάζει νερά. Πήρα τηλ τον υδραυλικό, ο ποίος παρεπιπτόντως είναι κ γνωστός κ ήρθε κ μου την άλλαξε. Για τη βρύση μου πήρε 50 εύρω, 30 ευρώ η τιμή της βρύσης η οποία-η ίδια ακριβώς- στο πράκτικερ κάνει 20 ευρώ, που σημαίνει ότι αυτός χονδρική την πήρε κανα 10αρικο. Αρα για τα περαστικά κ μόνο μου πήρε 40 ευρώ... για μισή ώρα δουλεια!
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω. Του λέω να κοιτάξει κ το θερμοσίφωνα γιατι μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν κρατάει πολλή ώρα το ζεστό νερό κ όντως ο θερμοσίφωνας είχε διαρροή κ ήταν κ παλιός που σημαίνει ότι είχε μαζέψει άλατα. Μου έφερε θερμοσίφωνα 80 λίτρων τον οποίο μου τον χρέωσε 180 ευρώ. Μπαίνω να δω τιμή στο ιντερνετ κ βρίσκω ακριβώς τον ίδιο με 110! Απο εκεί που θα έπρεπε να μου βγει κάπου στα 150 ευρώ η βρύση κ ο θερμοσίφωνας, μου πήρε 230! Κ εννοείται όλα αυτά χωρίς απόδειξη!
> 
> Εχω φάει τρελή σύγχηση απο το πρωί κ πραγματικά απο εδώ κ πέρα θα ψωνίζω μόνο απο μεγάλα μαγαζιά, παρόλο που θέλω να στηρίζω τα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς κ τεχνικό θα φωνάξω μονο αν είναι κάποιο πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να το φτιάξω μόνος μου. Είναι ντροπή ακόμα κ σε αυτές τις πολύ δυσκολες στιγμές που περνάμε όλοι να μας κλέβουν. Ντροπή πραγματικά!



Πολυ κακος συμβουλος το σκρουτζ πραγματικα,ακομα και για εμας τους επαγγελματιες.

βγαλε μου εσυ κοστολογιο για τα εξης:
Αγορα βρυσης απο το κοντινότερο σκρουτζομαγαζο (αναφερεις το πρακτικερ),το οποιο πουλαει Καποια προιοντα ακομα και τιμη κοστους!!!
χμμμ παει το μισαωρο που αναφερεις..
αγορα και λοιπων αναλωσιμων(εκει το practiker βαραει ) απο τα γυρω σκρουτζομαγαζα,κανενα τεφλον κανενα λαστιχακι για το καζανακι.
επισκεψη στο σπιτι σου για να σου την  αλλαξει + τον ελεγχο στο θερμοσιφωνα που μπορει να μην εχει και κατι να θελει μια απλη συσφιξη.
Επανεκτιμησε ωραριο και τιμες και μιλαμε.
εκτος αν θες ο υδραυλικός και ο ηλεκτρολογος να δουλευει το 8ωρο στην οικοδομη και μετα να τρεχει μεχρι το βραδυ για ψωνια ,με το λεωφορείο για να ειναι ετοιμοπολεμος την αλλη μερα .



ΥΓ.αν σου πουλαγε 30€ την βρυση αυτη και δεν λειτουργεί ποιος θα ερθει να την φτιάξει;

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα ασ πω αυτο που πιστευω εγω (χωρις να με παρεξηγεισει , καπιος ) αν δεν εισαι γνωστης το χασες το κορμι πατριωτι.... :Smile:  πχ εγω δεν μπορω να ειμαι ο κορυφαιος ηλεκτρονικος  , η να ξερω να βαλω πλακακια  να χτισω κλπ . Εδω στο νησι οι υδραυλικοι περνουνε για μια βρηση ενα 20ε  αν ειναι μεγαλη δουλεια , το αντιστιχο με τα  ποσο κανουν τα υλικα

----------


## klik

Δεν ειναι περιεργο που εμφανίζονται που κ που διαφορα τρολλ με χαζομάρες για να αρχισει συζητηση; στοχος ειναι μηπως η κινηση του φορουμ; ...

----------


## b_eliades

Εγινε λίγο χαμούλης αλλά θα απαντήσω όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται σε όλα όσα τέθηκαν. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήθελα να θίξω επαγγελματίες του χώρου κ ο όρος "κλέβετε" ήταν άκυρος κ τον παίρνω πισω. Ηθελα να πω ότι, κατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα, χρέωνετε πολλά περισσότερα απ'οσο κοστίζει το να αλλάξεις μια βρύση για παράδειγμα, απλώς πάνω στα νεύρα μου ειπα "κλέβετε"... λάθος μου.

Είμαι κ εγώ τεχνικός (δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες) κ επίσης κ η δική μου δουλειά είναι δύσκολη κ έχει κινδύνους. Οταν πάω να ζητησω τα χρήματα μου, δεν "κόβω" τον πελάτη αν είναι ντροπαλός ή αν είναι θρασύς (γιατι ακούστηκε κ αυτό) κ αναλόγως προσαρμόζω το πόσα λεφτά θα του ζητήσω. Εχω μια φιξ τιμή κ αναλόγως με τις ώρες που δουλεύω, κάνω τον πολλαπλασιασμό στο τέλος κ βγαίνει το μεροκάματο. Για να είμαι πιο ακριβής χρεώνω 15 ευρώ την ώρα κ είμαι χρόνια σε αυτή τη δουλειά κ πιστεύω πως την κάνω πολύ καλά. Βέβαια όπως είπε κ φίλος πιο πάνω, ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε κ μπορούμε να χρεώνουμε ότι θέλουμε. Ακριβώς έτσι είναι φίλε, μόνο που προτιμώ να μην πατάω στην αναγκη του άλλου επειδη απλώς δεν μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά απο το να φωνάξει υδραυλικό ή ηλεκτρολόγο κ να του τα πάρω χοντρά. Προτιμώ κάτι πιο τίμιο για μένα όπως το να υπολογίζω τη δουλειά μου σύμφωνα με τις ώρες που θα δουλέψω για να βάλω ένα θερμοσίφωνα (συν τα παρελκόμενα φυσικά) κ όχι είτε δουλέψω 20 λεπτά είτε 2 ώρες να του παρω 50 ευρώ. 

Δυστυχώς πάντα υπηρχε αυτή η αντιμετώπιση απο τους περισσότερους επαγγελματίες-βασικά για να είμαι πιο ακριβής απο όλους όσους έχω συνεργαστεί-για το λόγο ότι τους έχεις αναγκη κ το εκμεταλλεύονται κ είμαι κάθετος σε αυτό. Μπορώ να πω με μεγάλη σιγουριά πως η δική μου δουλειά είναι πιο επικίνδυνη απο του υδραυλικού γιατι έχει να κάνει κ με ρεύματα αλλά κ με ύψη, αλλά τόσα πολλά λεφτά δεν ζητάω. Θα πείτε κακώς δεν παίρνεις, ελευθερη αγορα εχουμε, κλπ... δεν το θεωρώ τίμιο ρε παίδι μου να πενταπλασιάζω την τιμή μου μονο κ μονο επειδή ο άλλος με έχει αναγκη, πως να το κάνουμε. 

Οπωσδήποτε την επόμενη φορά θα κάνω καλύτερη έρευνα αγοράς κ αν μπορώ, το πρόβλημα θα το φτιάξω μόνος μου κ ας παιδευτώ μια ολόκληρη μέρα κ ας τα κάνω σκατά στο σπίτι. Ευτυχώς πλέον με το ίντερνετ υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να μάθει όποιος θελει μια τεχνική κ να την εφαρμόσει. Αυτό που θέλω να πω εν κατακλειδι είναι πως, απο τη μία το θεωρω εντελώς ανέντιμο όλο αυτό που συμβαίνει με τους τεχνικούς, οι οποίοι παρεπιπτόντως παραπονιούνται ότι δεν έχουν δουλειά κ ότι δεν τους στηρίζουν οι γείτονες όσον αφορά τη λιανική (γιατί άραγε??), απο την άλλη το θέμα της απόδειξης, αφού κ ο πελάτης κάνει τα στραβά μάτια κ δεν ζητάει, τουλάχιστον εκτιμήστε το κ μην βαράτε στο κεφάλι τις τιμές γιατί είναι πολύ λογικό στην τελική ο πελάτης να παει στο οποιοδήποτε μεγάλο μαγαζί να αγοράσει πιο φτηνα το προιόν κ με απόδειξη...

Αυτά τα λίγα, φιλικά πάντα  :Smile:

----------

mikemtb73 (28-11-20)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα έπρεπε να πεις ακριβώς τι δουλειά κάνεις (για να προσπαθήσω με παρόμοιο τρόπο όπως εσύ επιβάρυνες ανεύθυνα τον φίλο τεχνικό ) να σε επιβαρύνω παρομοίως έτσι ώστε να καταλάβεις την πίσω όψη του νομίσματος . 
(στο κάτω κάτω δεν ξέρουμε ποιος είσαι) και θα δεις ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω "ζαβολιές " αλλά θα πάω σύμφωνα με αυτά που εσύ θα ήθελες ως συμπεριφορά από τεχνικούς προς πελάτες . Να δούμε πόσο θα σου "αρέσει" μην στεναχωριέσαι θα βρω και εγώ "δίκαιους τρόπους" από πελάτες προς επαγγελματίες .

Και δυστυχώς εκεί θα δεις πόσο παράλογος ήσουν.
Άπαξ και δω ότι το επάγγελμα σου μου αφήνει περιθώρια να σε πληρώνω καθαρό κέρδος (30 ευρώ όπως ήθελες) και ταυτόχρονα να σε βάλω να κουβαλάς αντικείμενα πάσης φύσεως (που δεν είσαι και υποχρεωμένος να τα κουβαλάς ) τότε νάμαστε .

----------


## Panoss

b_eliades Τους υπολογισμούς που κάνεις τους έχει κάνει και άλλος πριν από σένα και μάλιστα καλύτερα:





Ας τα δούμε λοιπόν από τη σκοπιά σου...




> Για να είμαι πιο ακριβής χρεώνω 15 ευρώ την ώρα


15 ευρώ την ώρα!! :Blink:  Ρε φίλε εσύ δεν είσαι απλός κλέφτης, εσύ είσαι αρχικλεφταράς!
Εγώ παίρνω 5 ευρώ την ώρα.
Κανονικά πρέπει να σε βάλουνε φυλακή.
Αν είσαι τίμιος θα μπεις μόνος σου.



Αν υπολογίσουμε 160 ώρες εργασίας το μήνα:
-Ο ειδικευόμενος γιατρός παίρνει 6,29 την ώρα (μισθός 1007 €). 
-Ο Επιμελητής Β` 8,20€ την ώρα  (μισθός 1321 €)
-Ο συντονιστής Διευθυντής 10,40€ την ώρα (μισθός 1665 €)
Πηγή.

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΣΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ; ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ;
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ; (=ΚΛΕΦΤΗΣ)
* ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΜΠΕΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΑΝ, ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΙΜΙΟΣ*.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό για τα 15 ευρώ την ώρα είναι άστοχο , κάθε επάγγελμα δεν είναι το ίδιο. 

Το παν είναι η προγενέστερη ενημέρωση του τεχνικού προς τον πελάτη π.χ. για την βρύση και το θερμοσίφωνο υπολογίζω να σου πάρω τόσα .... θέλεις? .... όχι? ,... γεια χαρά (ο πελάτης κρίνει αναλόγως)

Το αξιοπερίεργο του θεματοθέτη εδώ είναι ότι τυχαίνει να είναι και αυτός επαγγελματίας και πιο πολύ από όλους έπρεπε να είχε κάνει προσύμφωνο . Όπως κάνω π.χ. εγώ πάντα και ποτέ δεν τόλμησε κανένας να μου κουνάει δάκτυλο.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Χα, χα για να το ελαφρύνουμε λίγο να πω κι εγώ την π...ριά μου.
Ρε Βασίλη μια που έχεις εμπειρία με ύψη και ηλεκτρολογικά  έλα να αλλάξεις μία λάμπα που δεν τη φτάνω με τη καρέκλα. 
Το πολύ 15 λεπτά θα κάνεις. 3.75ευρό άντε 4 θα σου δώσω.
Χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαλότητας ή διαφωνίας, απλά πλάκα.

----------


## Panoss

Τι πλάκα, πολύ σοβαρά μιλάς, τόσα πρέπει (σύμφωνα με τη λογική του) να του δώσεις.
Και πάλι όμως... :Think: ...τα 15 λεπτά για μια λάμπα είναι πάρα πολλά.
Αν είναι *πολύ αργός* θα του πάρει 1 λεπτό, άρα θα πρέπει να του δώσεις 15/60=0,25€.
Με απόδειξη, εννοείται.
Τα 3,75€ είναι επική κλεψιά.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Τι πλάκα, πολύ σοβαρά μιλάς, τόσα πρέπει (σύμφωνα με τη λογική του) να του δώσεις.
> Και πάλι όμως......τα 15 λεπτά για μια λάμπα είναι πάρα πολλά.
> Αν είναι *πολύ αργός* θα του πάρει 1 λεπτό, άρα θα πρέπει να του δώσεις 15/60=0,25€.
> Με απόδειξη, εννοείται.
> Τα 3,75€ είναι επική κλεψιά.


  Εάν  χρειάζεται  και  πέντε  βοηθούς, τέσσερις  να  γυρνάνε  το  τραπέζι  και  ακόμα  ένας  τσίλιες  για  το  ρεύμα, σύνολο  έξι  άτομα, για   βγάλτε  τώρα   κοστολόγιο.

----------


## vasilllis

> b_eliades Τους υπολογισμούς που κάνεις τους έχει κάνει και άλλος πριν από σένα και μάλιστα καλύτερα:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ας τα δούμε λοιπόν από τη σκοπιά σου...
> 
> 
> ...


αυτη ειναι η μια οψη του νομισματος.Η αλλη οψη ειναι 20€/15 λεπτο και 1000€/ η επεμβαση ρουτινας του μισαωρου.
ο γυναικολόγος παιρνει 2000€ για 5 ραμματα και ενα καθαρισμο μια ωρα υποθεση.




> Εγινε λίγο χαμούλης αλλά θα απαντήσω όσο το δυνατόν γίνεται σε όλα όσα τέθηκαν. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήθελα να θίξω επαγγελματίες του χώρου κ ο όρος "κλέβετε" ήταν άκυρος κ τον παίρνω πισω. Ηθελα να πω ότι, κατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα, χρέωνετε πολλά περισσότερα απ'οσο κοστίζει το να αλλάξεις μια βρύση για παράδειγμα, απλώς πάνω στα νεύρα μου ειπα "κλέβετε"... λάθος μου.
> 
> Είμαι κ εγώ τεχνικός (δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες) κ επίσης κ η δική μου δουλειά είναι δύσκολη κ έχει κινδύνους. Οταν πάω να ζητησω τα χρήματα μου, δεν "κόβω" τον πελάτη αν είναι ντροπαλός ή αν είναι θρασύς (γιατι ακούστηκε κ αυτό) κ αναλόγως προσαρμόζω το πόσα λεφτά θα του ζητήσω. Εχω μια φιξ τιμή κ αναλόγως με τις ώρες που δουλεύω, κάνω τον πολλαπλασιασμό στο τέλος κ βγαίνει το μεροκάματο. Για να είμαι πιο ακριβής χρεώνω 15 ευρώ την ώρα κ είμαι χρόνια σε αυτή τη δουλειά κ πιστεύω πως την κάνω πολύ καλά. Βέβαια όπως είπε κ φίλος πιο πάνω, ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε κ μπορούμε να χρεώνουμε ότι θέλουμε. Ακριβώς έτσι είναι φίλε, μόνο που προτιμώ να μην πατάω στην αναγκη του άλλου επειδη απλώς δεν μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά απο το να φωνάξει υδραυλικό ή ηλεκτρολόγο κ να του τα πάρω χοντρά. Προτιμώ κάτι πιο τίμιο για μένα όπως το να υπολογίζω τη δουλειά μου σύμφωνα με τις ώρες που θα δουλέψω για να βάλω ένα θερμοσίφωνα (συν τα παρελκόμενα φυσικά) κ όχι είτε δουλέψω 20 λεπτά είτε 2 ώρες να του παρω 50 ευρώ. 
> 
> Δυστυχώς πάντα υπηρχε αυτή η αντιμετώπιση απο τους περισσότερους επαγγελματίες-βασικά για να είμαι πιο ακριβής απο όλους όσους έχω συνεργαστεί-για το λόγο ότι τους έχεις αναγκη κ το εκμεταλλεύονται κ είμαι κάθετος σε αυτό. Μπορώ να πω με μεγάλη σιγουριά πως η δική μου δουλειά είναι πιο επικίνδυνη απο του υδραυλικού γιατι έχει να κάνει κ με ρεύματα αλλά κ με ύψη, αλλά τόσα πολλά λεφτά δεν ζητάω. Θα πείτε κακώς δεν παίρνεις, ελευθερη αγορα εχουμε, κλπ... δεν το θεωρώ τίμιο ρε παίδι μου να πενταπλασιάζω την τιμή μου μονο κ μονο επειδή ο άλλος με έχει αναγκη, πως να το κάνουμε. 
> 
> Οπωσδήποτε την επόμενη φορά θα κάνω καλύτερη έρευνα αγοράς κ αν μπορώ, το πρόβλημα θα το φτιάξω μόνος μου κ ας παιδευτώ μια ολόκληρη μέρα κ ας τα κάνω σκατά στο σπίτι. Ευτυχώς πλέον με το ίντερνετ υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι για να μάθει όποιος θελει μια τεχνική κ να την εφαρμόσει. Αυτό που θέλω να πω εν κατακλειδι είναι πως, απο τη μία το θεωρω εντελώς ανέντιμο όλο αυτό που συμβαίνει με τους τεχνικούς, οι οποίοι παρεπιπτόντως παραπονιούνται ότι δεν έχουν δουλειά κ ότι δεν τους στηρίζουν οι γείτονες όσον αφορά τη λιανική (γιατί άραγε??), απο την άλλη το θέμα της απόδειξης, αφού κ ο πελάτης κάνει τα στραβά μάτια κ δεν ζητάει, τουλάχιστον εκτιμήστε το κ μην βαράτε στο κεφάλι τις τιμές γιατί είναι πολύ λογικό στην τελική ο πελάτης να παει στο οποιοδήποτε μεγάλο μαγαζί να αγοράσει πιο φτηνα το προιόν κ με απόδειξη...
> 
> Αυτά τα λίγα, φιλικά πάντα


καποιοι λειτουργουν ετσι οπως λες.Καποιοι αλλοι παλι παλευουν να τα φερουν βολτα και δεν θεωρω οτι το να δουλεύει 10ωρο και δωδεκάωρο εξαημερα και εφταημερη ειναι σωστο να τον συγκρινεις με τον υπαλληλο του 1000ρικου.

----------


## giagiwtis

> Καταρχάς να ζητήσω προκαταβολικά συγνώμη απο όσους επαγγελματίες δεν μας χρεώνουν τιμές κατα το δοκούν...
> 
> Η βλαβη στο σπίτι μου ξεκίνησε απο τη βρύση της κουζίνας η οποία χάλασε κ άρχισε να βγάζει νερά. Πήρα τηλ τον υδραυλικό, ο ποίος παρεπιπτόντως είναι κ γνωστός κ ήρθε κ μου την άλλαξε. Για τη βρύση μου πήρε 50 εύρω, 30 ευρώ η τιμή της βρύσης η οποία-η ίδια ακριβώς- στο πράκτικερ κάνει 20 ευρώ, που σημαίνει ότι αυτός χονδρική την πήρε κανα 10αρικο. Αρα για τα περαστικά κ μόνο μου πήρε 40 ευρώ... για μισή ώρα δουλεια!
> 
> Πάμε παρακάτω. Του λέω να κοιτάξει κ το θερμοσίφωνα γιατι μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν κρατάει πολλή ώρα το ζεστό νερό κ όντως ο θερμοσίφωνας είχε διαρροή κ ήταν κ παλιός που σημαίνει ότι είχε μαζέψει άλατα. Μου έφερε θερμοσίφωνα 80 λίτρων τον οποίο μου τον χρέωσε 180 ευρώ. Μπαίνω να δω τιμή στο ιντερνετ κ βρίσκω ακριβώς τον ίδιο με 110! Απο εκεί που θα έπρεπε να μου βγει κάπου στα 150 ευρώ η βρύση κ ο θερμοσίφωνας, μου πήρε 230! Κ εννοείται όλα αυτά χωρίς απόδειξη!
> 
> Εχω φάει τρελή σύγχηση απο το πρωί κ πραγματικά απο εδώ κ πέρα θα ψωνίζω μόνο απο μεγάλα μαγαζιά, παρόλο που θέλω να στηρίζω τα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς κ τεχνικό θα φωνάξω μονο αν είναι κάποιο πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να το φτιάξω μόνος μου. Είναι ντροπή ακόμα κ σε αυτές τις πολύ δυσκολες στιγμές που περνάμε όλοι να μας κλέβουν. Ντροπή πραγματικά!


Ρε φίλε 50 ευρό έδωσες πόσο έπρεπε να δώσεις 10? Για να σε έβγαινε 10 που λες πάνε αγόρασε εργαλεία και πέρατα μονος σ. Εμ οηγε αγόρασε βρύση εμ στη πέρασε εμ σ φαίνονται πολλά τα 50 ευρό για μισή ώρα την τέχνη πληρώνεις έλεος

----------

mikemtb73 (02-01-21)

----------

